# Online courses in the UK?



## TerryFoster (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello everyone.
I am 57 and have done loads of painting though I seem to get to a certain level and want to go further but can not break that boundry.
I attach three paintings of mine.
I can paint architecture great but people and animals are a drawback.

Does anyone know of a course - do BTEC National level where I can specialise in Acrylic painting and improve the quality of my work?
I would be so grateful.

Any course would have to be online as I care for elderly people and need to be here at home.
Thank you in advance for any feedback

Terry


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

First, nice paintings!

Second, there are so many excellent tutorials on YouTube! Tutorials and practice (mostly practice!!!) are your best friends.

Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Soumia Seddik (Jun 17, 2017)

*Youtuber Artist*

Hi everyone, am soumia seddik an Artist, i will be posting art video tutorials every week, Please Check out my youtube channel: Vivid Canvas


Feel Free to subscribe to it for more video and art tutorails.


Thank you.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Spam alert. If you are going to post spam, at least start your own thread.


----------

